# Best way to store Hex keys



## ebenewwork (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi gang,
I have a bunch of Hex keys in a storage box and I'm looking for a better way to get them sorted.
Usual 25c plastic storage or springs attached to a key ring does not work for me.

How do you store yours ?.
Thanks for sharing your tips.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I think one could still buy empty drill index/cases?

Most of mine have a plastic holder.

Use a non-tanin type of wood (no to oak and the like) drill the right sizes for each key/wrench. Tannin wood will turn black ad oxidize the iron. Drill a block to hold the long arms of the allens. step things up or down to make taking the wrenches out easier. Could even angle the bottom of a square block of maple, about like a knife set holder. Make a second one in a different colour of wood to keep the SAE ones seperate from the Metric ones..(Walnut…..Maybe??)


----------



## PaulJerome (Feb 4, 2010)

I put them in the storage bin, however, after i use the key and I know the size, I wrap a piece of painters tape around the shaft and write the size on it. You can use color coded tape to separate S.A.E from metric.


----------



## ebenewwork (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks, clever ideas !.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I used a silver sharpie to mark my metric wrenches. I would like a better storage solution.


----------



## Loco (Aug 11, 2013)

Go to a sign shop and get a piece of magnetic rubber used for "stick on" door signs on trucks etc.
Cut it to size, drill a hole and hang it, nail or screw it to something or glue 2 pieces back to back and put it on the door of your shop fridge( where you keep the beer).


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

I use a magnet at each tool and stick the needed wrench for that particular machine right where I can get it at a moment's notice. No need to ID it. If it's there it's the right one.

ddwwb


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I threw away all of my loose hex keys and bought these.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Drill some corresponding sized holes in a thin piece of wood to hold them and then either fasten the wood to the wall or make a standing holder.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I toss them in box and forget about them.

Many years ago, I bought a set of Eklind fold-up hex key sets …

http://www.menards.com/main/tools-hardware/hand-tools/hex-keys/16-piece-combination-ergo-fold-8482-fold-up-hex-key-set/p-1447954-c-9144.htm

This set includes 9 English wrenches in a red holder, and 7 Metric wrenches in a blue holder.

These wrenches are heat-treated, alloy steel and have never failed me. They live in a drawer in a built-in workbench in the shop along with other commonly used tools (utility knife, scissors, diamond sharpeners, etc.).


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

Buy new sets that come with plastic storage cases.

Before rushing off to Harbor Freight, USA made Bondus brand hex tools are very affordable…

Bondhus Hex Keys


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

The ones I use at my "dayjob" are a set from Stanley. About$15 for the set of both, I think. Might be each, been a long time. Black plastic holder and a yellow one. Sizes up to 10mm/3/8", with a ball end. Sits in the drawer of my rollaround toolbox until needed to work on injection molding machine stuff…


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

Before rushing off to Harbor Freight, USA made Bondus brand hex tools are very affordable…

Do not, repeat NOT, buy hex keys from HF!

The last set I bought because I didn't have any metric sizes. The first use I twisted up the key like the ornamental wrought iron banisters you see. They had not been hardened at all! I threw the entire set away.

Bondhus are incredible quality and come with a plastic holder that keeps mine hex keys organized (doesn't anybody call these allen wrenches anymore?).


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I guess MMV (My Mileage Varied), because I get excellent service from my HF hex sets. I have both the metric and SAE set and have not had a problem with either. I do have Bondus fold up hex sets in my armoring toolbox which has seen a lot of heavy use. They are great.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Years back I made an aluminum block about 1/2" wide with holes drilled through to hold the hex wrench. Easy enough to make one from wood, I'd use oak. I hope this helps.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Something like this.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------

